# SILA SAHIN Eigene WM-Show



## Robe22 (12 Mai 2014)

> *SILA SAHIN Eigene WM-Show*
> 
> Soap-Star *Sila Sahin* (28, „GZSZ") ist nicht nur Freundin von Fußballer *Ilkay Gündogan* (23), sondern auch Fußball-Expertin. Während der WM in Brasilien bekommt Sahin ihre eigene Show beim Privatsender „Joiz". Von Mitte Juni bis Mitte Juli wird sie sechs Shows rund um den Ball moderieren.



Quelle: Bild


----------



## Punisher (12 Mai 2014)

Joiz kenn ich nicht. Gut so.


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

Aha!! Sehr schön


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juni 2014)

*Joiz nennt Details zu WM-Show «#BraSila»*

Lifestyle, Gossip und Party statt harte sportliche Themen: Mit dieser Ausrichtung und der Moderatorin Sila Sahin möchte sich der Jugendsender zur WM Aufmerksamkeit verschaffen. Weiterlesen...


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> Joiz kenn ich nicht. Gut so.



Noch nie gehört diesen Sender


----------



## timklein (8 Feb. 2015)

ok ob das was wird


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

:angry:bitte nicht ;D


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

oh neeeein.


----------



## wilderfleischer (10 März 2015)

war toll hat spass gemacht


----------



## Death Row (10 März 2015)

Leute, der Thread ist fast über ein Jahr alt. Die WM ebenso. Warum schreibt ihr noch hier!?


----------



## Robe22 (15 März 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Leute, der Thread ist fast über ein Jahr alt. Die WM ebenso. Warum schreibt ihr noch hier!?



Death Row hat Recht, dieser Drops ist gelutscht.

Falls hier zufällig mal ein Mod vorbeischaut, darf er den Thread ruhig schliessen


----------

